# My cat won't leave my kitchen?



## Lillie Norrie (Jul 11, 2019)

I have a four-five year old female called Amber. She has been behaving strangely.
This is NOT normal behaviour for her, she used to walk around the whole apartment. Another thing to note is when I go into the kitchen myself she runs over to me and yowls for attention. But she won't follow me out into the living room. I know this isn't due to the environment as this behaviour started five days ago and nothing in my apartment has changed before now, for over a year. I have two dogs, but it also isn't because of them, because she had no problem being in the same room as them before now.

It could be health related, I'm not sure. I'll ask her vet for their opinion next time I take her. Hopefully someone could give advice as soon as possible. I am very worried about her and miss her laying on my bed with me. I also know it couldn't be due to heat as she was spayed two years ago.

Thanks for any advice you can give.

Update: My mum just texted me to let me know *Amber left the kitchen,* she apparently left multiply times through the day. So it looks like she is trying to get out the heat. When I was away visting my dad for the weekend, she wandered. It was cool the day she left.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Lillie Norrie and welcome 

Any sudden, unaccountable change in a cat's behaviour should be suspected as possibly being due to a health issue, or an injury. Cats who are in pain are very good at hiding it, but may behave strangely or become fearful.

The change in Amber sounds quite marked and I understand you being concerned. I would advise taking Amber to the vet for a checkup as soon as you can.

I hope she is OK. Please update us.


----------



## Lillie Norrie (Jul 11, 2019)

chillminx said:


> Hello @Lillie Norrie and welcome
> 
> Any sudden, unaccountable change in a cat's behaviour should be suspected as possibly being due to a health issue, or an injury. Cats who are in pain are very good at hiding it, but may behave strangely or become fearful.
> 
> ...


I will, when I checked her she didn't have any open wounds and didn't' flinch when I pet her
anywhere on her body. She is eating, drinking and going to the litter. Besides hiding her behaviour is the same other than this. I'll keep an eye on her and take her to the vets as soon as I have the spare time, off work and college.
Edit: I should note it's been very warm where I live lately, and my apartment besides the kitchen has huge open windows. Could she be hiding in the kitchen to avoid the heat? Now that I look back a bit she has done this a couple times before. Where she will hide for a few days because she is a bit peeved at me. Could it be related to that?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Could be the heat is getting to her perhaps. One of my cats does not cope well with hot weather. I run portable air conditioners in the hottest parts of the house which helps a lot.


----------

